# R15: Official Software Upgrade and Issued Discussion Threads



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

In effort to not have a million sticky threads.... 
Sticky threads will be made for most recent version (be it rolling out or a National release)
All others will be de-stuck.
Once a version goes national... older versions will be archived and made Read Only

Listed below are two sections....

*Current Versions:*
This section will contain links to 1 or 2 versions of the software discussion.
The current NATIONAL versions and any version that is current in a rollout phase.

Once a rollout goes national, it will become the only ones and previous threads will be moved to archive

*Archive Versions:*
These will contain all the previous version thread links... *BUT* those threads will be read only


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Current National Release Version*
R15-300 - 0x1047
R15-500 - 0x10C8

Software Upgrade Discussion
Series Link Issues
Freezing/Crashing/Other Issues

*Current Rollout Version*
Software Upgrade Discussion
Issues (Freezing / Crashing / Recordings


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Archive Versions*

Comming Soon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15-300 104B
R15-500 10D3

Added to the current rolling version list.


----------

